# What to bring from USA



## Mmcollier (Sep 3, 2014)

Hello,
Family with three young kids moving to Auckland in November 2014 from California. 
Trying to figure out what to bring and what not to bring. What things are more expensive in NZ than USA and what are less expensive ? 
Where to live so our kids can go to great schools, Primary and Secondary.

Thank you,


----------



## Kimbella (Jul 4, 2013)

Mmcollier said:


> Hello,
> Family with three young kids moving to Auckland in November 2014 from California.
> Trying to figure out what to bring and what not to bring. What things are more expensive in NZ than USA and what are less expensive ?
> Where to live so our kids can go to great schools, Primary and Secondary.
> ...


I can't advise you on areas/schools in Auckland, as I live in Christchurch, but can help with your other question. I'm also from California, (Northern/Central). The winters here in NZ are much colder than what we're used to in CA -- way colder, I think primarily because it is very damp here -- high humidity, and just the general proximity to the antarctic . The quality of housing is generally much poorer than what we'd be used to. Not in all cases, but in many. There is little to no insulation, and the heating/AC systems here are very, very different than in the US -- central heat and air is generally non-existent. So, it's much colder than in CA, and the heating systems are less efficient than what we'd be used to.

That said, as far as specifics -- it will partly depend on what you have now. If you have relatively little, it might be more practical just to start over fresh here -- just be aware that prices are usually double or more than CA prices -- for almost everything. I brought literally almost everything I owned except my large appliances. However, I was 40 when I moved here, thus had just about everything accumulated, household wise, a person could have, and all were good quality. It cost me roughly the same amount of money to ship my furniture and household goods, as it would have to nicely furnish the lounge area (living room) and dining room of our house. For example, I did NOT bring my living room couch, or dining table and wound up purchasing a couch and two person chair for $2600 -- over half of what it cost to get my items shipped from door to door. 

Specifically you will want to bring clothes and shoes -- WARM clothes and shoes for winter, as they are both pretty expensive over here, and the quality can be marginal. Because it's such a small consumer base (nation wise), they just don't seem to be in the running for good, *cheap* quality clothes and shoes. 

I brought a full bedroom set (headboard/footboard/rails/dresser/nightstands); a bombay chest, two disassembled book cases, a mountain bike, about 12 boxes of miscellaneous houseware (cooking pots/pans; kitchenaide mixer/cuisinart food processor; lots of entertainment ware: dishes for appetizers, carving platters, etc about 4 or 5 large plastic bins with linens/feather comforters and feather pillows/towels. Boxes of clothes and shoes and books; pictures, artwork, CD's/DVD's, bar stools, voltage converters for my small appliances, a Wii plus tons of games, etc.

Hope this is a useful start for you -- feel free to ask my any further questions you might have. I've got other posts related to this same question, somewhere in my profile -- feel free to check them out.

cheers


----------



## Mmcollier (Sep 3, 2014)

Very helpful. Thank you


----------



## Mmcollier (Sep 3, 2014)

Since we will be in New Zealand for only 1 year, would it be better to get a fully furnished rental or partially furnished? 

Thanks,


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Mmcollier said:


> Since we will be in New Zealand for only 1 year, would it be better to get a fully furnished rental or partially furnished? Thanks,


If your definitely only coming for 12 months what's the point of paying to ship loads of stuff across (takes 8-12 weeks) then again at the end of the year (another 8-12 weeks) ?
Just bring yourself, clothing, footwear and essentials & rent a fully furnished house for the period.
Anything else you need can either be bought reasonably if you shop around and sold on before you leave or rented for the period you are here.


----------



## Kimbella (Jul 4, 2013)

Mmcollier said:


> Since we will be in New Zealand for only 1 year, would it be better to get a fully furnished rental or partially furnished?
> 
> Thanks,


Agree with above, if you are only coming for one year, it wouldn't make financial sense to bring US belongings except mostly clothes and shoes; some specific personal hygiene products (make-up/stick deodorant, etc)


----------



## simply me (Sep 17, 2013)

What are customs like for furniture, small appliance (coffee machine , my nutri bullet, maybe my dryer too it's all 220v). Aside of shopping it will we expect to pay taxes and stuff?

I hv new good furniture beds, living, washer , dryer and our employer is letting paying shipping g. 

Thanks


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

simply me said:


> What are customs like for furniture, small appliance (coffee machine , my nutri bullet, maybe my dryer too it's all 220v). Aside of shopping it will we expect to pay taxes and stuff? I hv new good furniture beds, living, washer , dryer and our employer is letting paying shipping g. Thanks


They're not interested to be honest.
The rule is that anything you bring MUST have been owned by you for a minimum 12 months or NZ customs could charge you GST on its NZ value.
Containers will be scanned I'm sure, but inspections are random and it's unlikely they're gonna be bothered with a domestic shipment. Customs didn't look into our 40 foot container at all. Just signed it as cleared.
That said tho don't make it easy for them. Read the rules. If you are bringing stuff that's new, don't ship it still in its box as your just asking for it. Make it look like you've used it.

Different with Maf. All goods that Maf could be interested in must be declared. When they have the inventory they'll then decide if they need to inspect anything.


----------



## simply me (Sep 17, 2013)

Thank you. Even my home appliances will be out of box with food stains too.  

What's Maf?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

simply me said:


> Thank you. Even my home appliances will be out of box with food stains too.  What's Maf?


Ministry of Agriculture & Farming. 
They're the outfit who are seriously interested in anything natural coming into the country - eg wooden furniture, foodstuffs etc. They insist anything that's been outdoors has been cleaned to within an inch of its life then sprayed with disinfectant. Golf clubs and all other sports equipment, all outdoor shoes, gardening tools, hand tools, hiking equipment, camping equipment etc etc.
Anything like this on your inventory and they'll wanna inspect it (extra cost). If they find any plant material whatsoever it'll have to be treated by them (more extra cost).


----------



## Shadow0801 (Aug 14, 2013)

We moved from Texas to New Plymouth, New Zealand last year.

If you're bringing everything, just be aware that shipping is a little rough on your furniture. Your container goes through some extreme temperature changes. If you're only coming for a year, I'd store anything you really would worry if it were damaged.


----------

